# Taldom transmitter, Russia



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Taldom transmitter is a large broadcasting facility for shortwave and longwave near Taldom, Russia. Its longwave transmitter working on 261 kHz is with a power of 2500 Kilowatt world's most powerful broadcasting station and receivable in whole Europe at nighttimes (if Russian authorities did not forget to pay the electricity bill).

There are two aerial systems for longwave at Taldom. One consists of mutiple guyed masts with a height of 257 metres, the other consists of at least 4 guyed masts with a height of 275 metres arranged in a circle and a mast in the centre of the circle.









First antenna system with masts arranged in a row









Second antenna system









Other picture of second antenna system









The whole facility

Further informations of Taldom transmitter are on
http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014896 
http://www.drmradio.co.uk/html/taldom.html 
http://www.glavpryg.ru/photo/taldom1/taldom1.html 
http://www.glavpryg.ru/photo/taldom2/taldom2.html 
http://www.mordkovitch.de/savel/taldom/img8.htm 

Note: All masts may have a high electric voltage against ground when transmitter is running and getting in the neighbourhood of an insulator of the mast would be fatal, so it is very presumable that the transmitter was not in service when the skydiving action shown on some of the links were done.
A stay on the mast, when transmitter is running is possible, because the current does not flew through your body, as like a bird sitting on a high voltage line, but an access to the tower is only possible, when transmitter is switched off or via a device in form of an movable platform well insulated against ground or via deroping from a helicopter.


----------

